# Move to the costa del sol



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Well after a lot of reading and researching over the past year I feel like I'm goin around in circles on where to even begin with organising moving over there from the uk. I feel like I really need to speak to somebody who has moved and can help me with facts rather than me just reading and reading and getting nowhere. Basically, my house is going to be sold any time soon and me and my partner and our children are ready to say goodbye to England, but I'm such a worrier and need everything to be organised and I feel like I cant get anywhere while being here, when I really need to be over there doing my research. But with my children being I'm school its impossible for me to come over without it being a school holiday, then if my house sells we will be in position of once we need to be out we need to be heading straight to Spain as we will have no house here, but then how do we come over with no idea what schools are like etc, but the only way of finding out for sure is by coming over. Its a real scary thought of 1 day soon just packing our stuff and coming over, but I feel that's the only way of being certain which area, school, etc is by driving and researching when we are there. I am not sure how long I have got to fond the kids a new school once leaving here either. The amount of time.ive sat reading and researching I am in no further progression. I would really appreciate of somebody personally has a bit of time to sit and answer my questions and try and help us with information that I just cant seem to find . So so so so stressed thank you


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

And before anybody wants to give me a clever comment by saying I've not explained in any detail, once I find somebody to have the time that's when I will explain our circumstances a bit more in depth, just don't want to spend ages writing every little detail if nobody has time to reply thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. First of all take a deep breath lol!!!! 

Certain things you need to establish before you start, Work?? Where? Need??? Write down a list of the things you need, the things you want and the places you need to be close to and then go onto google maps and see what you can find. 

However, you could try a small venture to get yourselves started - rent for three weeks or so and see how that pans out - with the kids. During that time, you can go through your list of requirements to gain more of an insight??? You dont have to sell your UK house, you could rent it out and rent in Spain long term??


Another thing that might be an issue is the ages of your children, unless they are fluent in spanish???

Jo xxx


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Haha yes a deep breath would be a good start, firstly the house I am selling is being sold due to the fact its been left to us through a relative who sadly passed. So basically once sold there will be £100.000 in my bank. Also, like I said, once its sold there is really no point signing up for a 6 month rental here as its just wasting valuable time that I could have put straight into over Spain. But at the moment my head is done in trying to work everything out. My intentions were to move over, rent for a month, and have a good look around (but that is the kids being out of school for a month) don't know if that is allowed?.. If things went to plan I would then buy a property or maybe 2 cheap flats and rent them.over here and live of the income as a start until we got ourselves settle. But as I said I have a lot to think about, my dog who is 10 and I cant bear the thought of not bringing her, so its trying to find accommodation that accepts pets, also we really want to be in an area where there lots happening and lots of expats rather than being in A quiet village,mountains etc. Then my main worry is children's school they are 5 and 9 and I've basically read enough to understand that they are very expensive, so to put them.in a state school is it really such a cruel act? Ofcourse I realise it would be difficult at first but we are a very close knit family and I believe we can make it work if we are there to support the children in everyway, I just feel, although I do know people would disagree, for our personal circumstances, we have nobody we are leaving behind or anything, it is the best option we could have to experience a different lifestyle along with our children before they get to the age where it would almost be impossible, then we may always have regrets of not giving it a go.. But all sounds good in writing but I do realise how terribly wrong it could go if I don't get everything Just right' xxx


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Ahhhh *deep breath*


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

And could I also thank u jo for giving ur time to email so quickly xxx


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi , another thought is timing , if you are only able to visit in school holidays , why not aim for the move during the long summer break and then you have time to settle and try and make the arrangements for schools. Its all about planning and takes time , I also did lots of research but a number of visits were required to sort things out. Timing for us was getting our grown up children who are in the UK sorted out and then moving in Nov so my 2 dogs can get gradually used to the heat and we can get all our outside work done over the winter when is cool. Maybe rent in the UK until you have found the right area in Spain with the right schools and arrange a trip in the school hols , then rent in Spain initially to be sure you are happy with the chosen area. We make our final move in 4 weeks but it has taken almost 2 years to get to that point and that's without selling in the UK and with no children to consider for schooling etc in Spain , Good Luck and as Jojo says get a list together with your must haves and start to work through it , this will rule out certain areas and maybe it will start to make some sense


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you so much, I guess its all scary for us, especially Me as all the organising is down to me, I'm scared incase a year down the line I've unsettled my children, by moving into rented accommodation over here whilst looking for.places over there.. Then by the time that tear goes she will be into year 6 which is going to be such a risk taking her whilst she is meant to be co concentrating on sats exams and thinking of her secondary school, I'm scared incase I disrupt her routine so bad that it ruins everything for her at one of most important times. On the other hand she is very happy and excited at the thought of moving and making new friends and learning a new language, and if people didn't take chances in life there would never be no change to anybody's lifes and we would all me sat like robots. This could be the most amazing thing but it would need to be done pretty quickly as a other year would be making it so much more harder and we've already spent 2 years looking and not seeming to progress, so I thought do we just bite the bullet pack up, head over and make.it work without the added pressures of being to and from.spain back to England keep having doubts about everything, if we just done it there's no backing out, but that's how things could go so drastically wrong , .. And the sad bit about it, if I do come.to terms that its all touch of a.big risk, the next opportunity I would have to move over is not until.the kids would be old enough and left home and i would never have got the opportunity to experience a new lifestyle as a family .. Sorry if I'm throwing alot of stuff in different directions, can you imagine my poor partner ??.. Who is so.laid back and assumes we can just fly over and everything will be fine, but me.on the other side stressing to high heaven xxx


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi welcome to the forum.

It would help if you used some new paragraphs and punctuation in your posts. They are quite hard to assimilate.

Notwithstanding, I think you need to break your concerns down into manageable chunks. For example :

Schooling.

Have you enough income to become residents?

What will you do for income?

Which area? Spain is a huge place compared with Britain.

What does your partner think you are going to do and so on? maybe he is laid back because he has got the answers?i

I haven't got children but I would say the sooner they are in education here the better. 

There is a wealth of information on this forum and other expat forums to answer many questions. The problems after all are the same for us all.


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry I am writing on my mobile phone so I'm.just used to writing in text form sorry xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

katieMcc said:


> Thank you so much, I guess its all scary for us, especially Me as all the organising is down to me, I'm scared incase a year down the line I've unsettled my children, by moving into rented accommodation over here whilst looking for.places over there.. Then by the time that tear goes she will be into year 6 which is going to be such a risk taking her whilst she is meant to be co concentrating on sats exams and thinking of her secondary school, I'm scared incase I disrupt her routine so bad that it ruins everything for her at one of most important times. On the other hand she is very happy and excited at the thought of moving and making new friends and learning a new language, and if people didn't take chances in life there would never be no change to anybody's lifes and we would all me sat like robots. This could be the most amazing thing but it would need to be done pretty quickly as a other year would be making it so much more harder and we've already spent 2 years looking and not seeming to progress, so I thought do we just bite the bullet pack up, head over and make.it work without the added pressures of being to and from.spain back to England keep having doubts about everything, if we just done it there's no backing out, but that's how things could go so drastically wrong , .. And the sad bit about it, if I do come.to terms that its all touch of a.big risk, the next opportunity I would have to move over is not until.the kids would be old enough and left home and i would never have got the opportunity to experience a new lifestyle as a family .. Sorry if I'm throwing alot of stuff in different directions, can you imagine my poor partner ??.. Who is so.laid back and assumes we can just fly over and everything will be fine, but me.on the other side stressing to high heaven xxx


You sound completely overwhelmed - and with some reason.
You cannot "just fly over and everything will be fine", so don't listen to anyone who tells you that. The truth is you might be able to do that, but if it isn't all fine then you've got at least 4 people in the shhit and that could take years to put right so it is well worth trying to do some real organising before everyone is uprooted.
There's no easy or quick way to do that. People spend years preparing their move as Maureen has already told you and people invest their money in coming here for weeks at a time to scout places out. They also invest huge amounts of time. If you think it's going to be a permanent move you owe it to yourselves to get it as right as possible.
Schools seem to be a major concern to you and of course they should be. Whenever you come over you will get a place in a school for your children, but if you don't register them for the beginning of a school year they may be in a school that you don't like, or that's far away from you or they may even be in different schools. Registration for schools starts around Easter time. If your oldest child is 9 now s/he may be best to go into a private school of some kind when you come over. 
There is lots of info on the FAQ's and post #3 deals with education. You'll also find info here https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-spain


Time to have something to eat:hungry:!!


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

As for income, we would be getting income from property rented out over here ? Is that not good enough to become a.spanish resident? And will have around £30,000 in savings? It just all seems abit confusing I'm grateful for all your bits of help xx


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you, as I've been writing my problems.on here, a gut instinct is telling me maybe its not the best thing to do for my children and I think I've just answered my own doubts. Maybe its a dream for me but its not fair to ruin my children's education and deprive them of getting the best start in life all because I thought it would be a better life and has been my dream. Realistically ig its going to take me more years and money to prepare everything properly it maybe the best scenario to plan slowly for the next 10 years and have family holidays then when my children are old enough then I can make the move , I will still only be young. I'm only 28, meaning I would be 40 when my children will be grown up. Also if I invest my money I've been left wisely over that period I could end up increasing my bank balance for when I came over for good. Thank you everybody xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There is so much to think about, I know and I understand. My main points to you - having "been there" are:

* Dont burn your UK bridges - certainly, not until you are settled
* Understand where in Spain you need to be - near a good school and how will you find it long term.

So, you need to make some fact finding trips and try renting for a few months, put your daughter into a spanish school, she is young enough to still see it all as an adventure and it wont affect her education. 

You will need to sort out healthcare and residencia if you stay in Spain for more than 3 months. For that you need either a sizable chunk of money in your bank account, or an employment contract. Healthcare in Spain is based on contributions, unlike the UK which is based on residency.

But try it - if it doesnt work, you can cross it off your "bucket list" and look back at it as an adventure, if you dont, you'll regret it - but dont get into a situation whereby you cant go back - *DONT BURN YOUR BRIDGES*! plan carefully, have a read through the forum, there is so much information here - and ask anything and someone I'm sure will be able to help.


Jo xxx


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Aww thank you Jo, I will keep reading through and see if I can speak to.people who have took children over there. And your definitely right it would be something I would regret as I would.love to experience it with my children and have quality time with them as time goes so quickly and I really do want to make the most of our time.together before they grow up, but then like I've just said above I think the fear and the unknown is getting the better of me and without the support and advise back at home it is going to be one hell.of a struggle for me to organise everything alone. Xxx


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Also, I forgot to mention, my partner works in asbestos, so he was going to work 2 month then come.over for a month with his wages  then go back for 2 month and then come.back over. I think I've pretty much made it clear to myself that I would never forgive myself if my daughter hated it. Xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My co-mod, who's not around tonight will help I'm sure. She moved over when her daughters were young - that was over 10 years ago and she's never regretted it. I moved over 7 years ago and...my daughter (10 at the time) absolutely hated it and in the end, after 5 years we returned to the UK, but I wouldnt have missed it for the world and I wish we could go back.


Just take things calmly and methodically. Once you know what you are doing, where you are going to go and how, it wont feel quite as scary 


Jo xxx


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

I would be really grateful for that  would you mind asking her if she would spare a bit of time talking to me. Also, if you don't mind me asking, did your daughter go to Spanish state school or English school? The reason I'm asking is that I've had so many negative comments saying to me of I don't want to pay the money to keep.the kids in English school, then I shouldn't be going in the first place. Them comments really doubt my plans and made we wonder if it is a form af cruelty putting them.in a classroom full of people speaking another language. I think it would be lovely to speak to that lady when she has abit of time to try and calm.myself down and unravel all the pros and cons xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

katieMcc said:


> Haha yes a deep breath would be a good start, firstly the house I am selling is being sold due to the fact its been left to us through a relative who sadly passed. So basically once sold there will be £100.000 in my bank. Also, like I said, once its sold there is really no point signing up for a 6 month rental here as its just wasting valuable time that I could have put straight into over Spain. But at the moment my head is done in trying to work everything out. My intentions were to move over, rent for a month, and have a good look around (but that is the kids being out of school for a month) don't know if that is allowed?.. If things went to plan I would then buy a property or maybe 2 cheap flats and rent them.over here and live of the income as a start until we got ourselves settle. But as I said I have a lot to think about, my dog who is 10 and I cant bear the thought of not bringing her, so its trying to find accommodation that accepts pets, also we really want to be in an area where there lots happening and lots of expats rather than being in A quiet village,mountains etc. Then my main worry is children's school they are 5 and 9 and I've basically read enough to understand that they are very expensive, so to put them.in a state school is it really such a cruel act? Ofcourse I realise it would be difficult at first but we are a very close knit family and I believe we can make it work if we are there to support the children in everyway, I just feel, although I do know people would disagree, for our personal circumstances, we have nobody we are leaving behind or anything, it is the best option we could have to experience a different lifestyle along with our children before they get to the age where it would almost be impossible, then we may always have regrets of not giving it a go.. But all sounds good in writing but I do realise how terribly wrong it could go if I don't get everything Just right' xxx


We moved here 12 years ago when my daughters were 4 & 7 & we were in our early 40s. We'd been travelling a bit & were planning a 'suck it & see' for a year, so put them into International school at first.

Once we decided to stay, we moved them to state school, & they were 5 & nearly 9 by then. We were very conscious that if we left it any longer, the older girl would have a much harder time learning Spanish. I also worked very hard to learn Spanish. Educationally & socially they've never looked back & are totally 'integrated' ( I so hate that word, but you know what I mean). I'm also 'integrated'. I became involved in local politics a few years ago & was recently voted onto the management board of the council-run water company. The first non-Spaniard to be invited to the board. 

When we came, we had money from the sale of our UK property, & my husband also worked away, so we had an income. It hasn't always been easy, especially when things went wrong business-wise for my husband & we went through our savings to keep afloat. He then tried to get a business going here, but it never worked & he ended up working away again. This was around the end of the 'boom' time here, as the 'crisis' began to bite.

Nearly 4 years ago my husband died, but thankfully by then I had a business which I was able to build to support us. If I hadn't had that we'd have been back in the UK, because there is no state support here.

It sounds as if you are in much the same position as we were when we decided to move here. The hardest thing will be for you & your husband being apart while he works away. We were used to it, because my husband had always done so.

You're talking about moving to the CDS, & I'm sure there are other families in your position there -we have many British families of off-shore workers living in my town - I'm on the northern Costa Blanca 

We rented a house when we moved here. We're still renting, having moved around the town a bit as our needs changed.

shout if you want to know any more


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The most important consideration is income. You need to show that you have around 600 euros a month per person including children paid into a Spanish bank account. Some regions require substantial savings per person.
You will also need to show that you have made arrangements for health care as you will not be entitled to NHS care once you are resident in Spain and until you get work in Spain and pay into the system you will not qualify for Spanish health care.
We were landlords in the UK. When we left ten years ago we still had a property we rented. There are considerable expenses involved in being a landlord. Apart from the tax you must pay on your rental income you will need to think about who will oversee the properties, ensure rent is paid, arrange for new tenants and so on. We paid a property management company who took a percentage of the rent.
As a rule of thumb you should calculate that your cost of living will be the equivalent to that in the UK.
Life in Spain is not a bed of roses. It gets cold in winter. If you need work, it's not impossible but there is massive unemployment, four times that of the UK. Even in an area with many British immigrants you will need to be able to speak and understand Spanish.
So as others have said, planning a move to Spain is no way a case of just getting on a plane and making a new start, especially with a family. 
Living off rental income is not imo a sound base for the future. We owned properties we rented but both my partner and I had secure work with good incomes as well as being landlords.
So...you have a lot to think about.
I'm wondering how well you know Spain, how much time you've spent here.
You can have a very good life here, that's true, but life anywhere is less than pleasant if you are beset with worries.
So...a lot of planning to do!


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you all  if I had no children I'm.the sort of.person that would take my savings come over make it work, if it didn't work I would see it as an experience and come back home, so there wouldn't be too much to be frightened off for myself, its the children that's the main priority in this (as iv probably said a 1000 times by now lol) and reading all of your advise has confirmed my fears that altho I have spent a couple.of year looking into this and planning the timing and money etc and had it planned to go this year and waste nomore time, its looking very daunting that I'm.actually nowhere near there yet !!.. Apart from.the children, my next worry is if my partner works back at home does he have to declare himself living in Spain or England because obviously I will have to cover the proof of income that he brings in to show Spanish authorities? If I don't find work for a while can I use my savings to show them instead of proof of.income.for.myself? .. And if yes, how much savings should I need? I would like to say a lovely thank you to you xabiachica for sharing your personal journey with me, it is sad to read you lost your husband but you come across very strong and independent woman, this was probably your key to your success... I'm.sick.of this bloody country, I'm sick that the government, in my opinion, is sending this country on a downward spiral. We work.our backsides off and see people just get given houses and all sorts of luxuries.paod for them and sat getting handouts. Apart from.that I'm just sick of the same old routine day in day out, the miserable weather and the miserable people xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

katieMcc said:


> Thank you all  if I had no children I'm.the sort of.person that would take my savings come over make it work, if it didn't work I would see it as an experience and come back home, so there wouldn't be too much to be frightened off for myself, its the children that's the main priority in this (as iv probably said a 1000 times by now lol) and reading all of your advise has confirmed my fears that altho I have spent a couple.of year looking into this and planning the timing and money etc and had it planned to go this year and waste nomore time, its looking very daunting that I'm.actually nowhere near there yet !!.. Apart from.the children, my next worry is if my partner works back at home does he have to declare himself living in Spain or England because obviously I will have to cover the proof of income that he brings in to show Spanish authorities? If I don't find work for a while can I use my savings to show them instead of proof of.income.for.myself? .. And if yes, how much savings should I need? I would like to say a lovely thank you to you xabiachica for sharing your personal journey with me, it is sad to read you lost your husband but you come across very strong and independent woman, this was probably your key to your success... I'm.sick.of this bloody country, I'm sick that the government, in my opinion, is sending this country on a downward spiral. We work.our backsides off and see people just get given houses and all sorts of luxuries.paod for them and sat getting handouts. Apart from.that I'm just sick of the same old routine day in day out, the miserable weather and the miserable people xxx


No way would I describe the UK as a 'bloody country'. Spain is a much much harsher country than the UK. Many people in Spain also dislike their government. 
Weather here can be very miserable too.
These are imo not good reasons for leaving the UK. You really need to find out a lot more about what life is really like here for people who are resident. Living in a country is no way like being on holiday.
Whether your husband pays tax to the UK or Spain depends on how much time he spends here and whether the Spanish tax authorities consider Spain to be his 'home' in the sense that he has family resident here full-time. But as I understand it you are obliged to declare all your income including rental income to the Spanish tax authorities. I'm no expert but others who know more than I can tell you more.
You are right to be worried about your children and yes, if you were single or a couple with no dependants, you could try your luck. Although there are six million unemployed here, a lucky few do find work of some sort. But you have your children's education and future to consider and not just their years at school. Unemployment for young people all over Spain is running at nearly 60%. 
Please don't think life is all free and easy here because it really isn't. Nearly all of us regulars on this Forum are either retired and not needing work or people in work with more or less secure jobs.
As for savings...savings run out, in the end. It's income that's more important.


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Please can somebody wave a magic wand and make me.disappear from this country and be sat there with you lot


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you again  sorry if it sounded abit brutal its just the way I feel.personally abit let down and fed up with our lifestyle. Xxx


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

I really am appreciating every reply and the fact you all have had time to give me some.sort of input and advice xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

katieMcc said:


> Please can somebody wave a magic wand and make me.disappear from this country and be sat there with you lot


Personally I'm sat in a dusty cold house with a fleece on and a cup of tea.
Not much different to where you are I expect, except, it's true I can see sun outside!!
Off to tackle that dust!


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Lol that makes me feel slightly better  until.you mentioned you can see sun x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

katieMcc said:


> Thank you again  sorry if it sounded abit brutal its just the way I feel.personally abit let down and fed up with our lifestyle. Xxx


Jo, who is a very practical, sensible person, always reminds people who talk about 'lifestyle' that you do much the same in Spain as you do in the UK. You look after the children, cook, clean, scrub the loo...the usual routine stuff. The main difference is climate and scenery.
Depending on where you decide to live, you may find very hot summers and freezing cold winters. I live on the coast but this summer it was extremely hot, too hot to wander about for much of the day. It snows in Spain too, as Jo and PW will tell you.
Your lifestyle, wherever you live, Spain, the UK, China, depends on your income. Savings run out. Apart from day to day expenses there are the unforeseen ones - repairs, dental treatment, need to renew appliances, school fees and so on. For a sound future you need a secure income and that usually means having a job. 
It's been said that work isn't easy to come by, even if you speak fluent Spanish, have qualifications or skills. People do find jobs but they are often long hours, low pay. There are people here willing to work for four euros an hour, less than the Minimum Wage. 
Don't be too ready to run down the UK. Spain has no Housing Benefit, no generous Child Benefit as in the UK. You only qualify for free health care if you have a contracted job. Life is hard for many here, including for British immigrants. 
I'm wondering how much you know about Spain...Perhaps you could use some of your money to spend holidays with your partner and children exploring Spain. That will give you a better idea of which parts of Spain you prefer. Talking to locals will help you learn more about conditions on the spot.
Then you'll have first-hand knowledge and experience on which to build.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Jo, who is a very practical, sensible person, always reminds people who talk about 'lifestyle' that you do much the same in Spain as you do in the UK. You look after the children, cook, clean, scrub the loo...the usual routine stuff. The main difference is climate and scenery.
> Depending on where you decide to live, you may find very hot summers and freezing cold winters. I live on the coast but this summer it was extremely hot, too hot to wander about for much of the day. It snows in Spain too, as Jo and PW will tell you.
> Your lifestyle, wherever you live, Spain, the UK, China, depends on your income. Savings run out. Apart from day to day expenses there are the unforeseen ones - repairs, dental treatment, need to renew appliances, school fees and so on. For a sound future you need a secure income and that usually means having a job.
> It's been said that work isn't easy to come by, even if you speak fluent Spanish, have qualifications or skills. People do find jobs but they are often long hours, low pay. There are people here willing to work for four euros an hour, less than the Minimum Wage.
> ...




I can give you a reality check for once the novelty has worn of - and it does.

Its the same ****, different place lol!! School run, shopping, cooking, cleaning, washing... Kids still complain of being bored, very cold and damp in the winter. TOP TIP: do not underestimate Spanish winters, they are cold, especially when the sun isnt shining. Central heating and mains gas is rare, so are carpets and insulation, so heating the house can be expensive with electric heaters everywhere. When it rains - it _*really*_ rains and it does alot in the winter. 

In the summer its too hot, the kids get bored with swimming, they get fed up with the heat, the dust, the weird insects, being covered in sunscreen, flies, mozzies..... (Mine, especially my daughter rarely ventured out in the summer and stayed in her room with her laptop/social media stuff) shops mainly close in the afternoon for siesta.....

Sorry, thats the grim reality. The problems in the UK, well yes its by no means perfect. I dont like it either. However, having lived in Spain, I do now appreciate how much easier life is here, even if its just because of the language and the understanding of how things work. Also, the "nanny state" here is there to catch us and help. Spain is a harsh country... The other thing I learnt is that you shouldnt move just because you want to leave the UK, but because you want to experience and live life in Spain

All of that said, if I could, I would go back to Spain in a heartbeat!! I'm not trying to put you off, just giving you a taste of the reality

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Personally I'm sat in a dusty cold house with a fleece on and a cup of tea.
> Not much different to where you are I expect, except, it's true I can see sun outside!!
> Off to tackle that dust!


it's sunny here today, but so far this month we've had more rain than in the past 12 months....& boy do we need it

the reservoirs were so dry this year that many local towns had water cuts or pure sea water through their taps for a while this summer

so yes, I agree, that although I wouldn't want to be anywhere else, there lots of things much worse in Spain than in the UK


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

katieMcc said:


> Please can somebody wave a magic wand and make me.disappear from this country and be sat there with you lot


I will say that I would agree with all the cautious advice you've been given, & certainly wouldn't buy too quickly, but as long as you have a secure income in place, you're in a good position to move here 

I would also say that the feeling of wanting to escape the UK might not be the best reason to move - daily life isn't so very different, except that we have fresh air & can be outside more - we still have to do the washing, the shopping & cleaning. The kids still have to go to school, still get sick etc etc - & for a while (perhaps for ever if you have trouble learning Spanish) _*all of that will be very much harder than in the UK, simply because of the language *_

Those who are most successful at immigrating to a new country are those who choose to move TO somewhere, rather than away FROM somewhere. We always planned to move to Jávea when we retired, since before we even had the kids - thankfully we brought our plans forward to while the kids were little or I probably never would have done it on my own. 

If you feel that the UK is going downhill - Spain has _already done so_. Unemployment here is at least 3 times that of the UK & _*half of 16 to 24 year olds have never worked*_ & have little chance of finding work. And they get_* NO unemployment benefits. *_They rely on parents & even grandparents to feed & clothe them. 

There truly is no safety net here if it all falls apart - even after 12 years here, if my business collapsed we'd get no real help from anywhere, (maybe 400€ a month for about a year, then nothing) & I & my younger daughter might still end up having to return to the UK. I don't earn enough to save, even though I work ridiculous hours - my older daughter at nearly 20 is very lucky to be working (being tri-lingual helps) & shares a flat with friends so probably wouldn't be affected ... so it does need very careful thought - & the advice to not burn any bridges too soon is the very best advice you've been given


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

However, all of that said, if you're like me you still want to try it and so, start to make some plans, some fact finding missions, a look at google maps to give you an idea fo the sort of area you need, ask more questions..... and calmly plod through things until you can see a way forward. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> However, all of that said, if you're like me you still want to try it and so, start to make some plans, some fact finding missions, a look at google maps to give you an idea fo the sort of area you need, ask more questions..... and calmly plod through things until you can see a way forward.
> 
> Jo xxx


yep - as I said, with her husband working 'offshore' & her children still being reasonably young, she & her family are probably in a better position to move than most

though she still needs to understand what she might be getting into


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

katieMcc said:


> Please can somebody wave a magic wand and make me.disappear from this country and be sat there with you lot


There is no magic wand, sadly. Only money. Without that you will not be happy as life will be full of insecurity and worry.
I have to say that you do seem to have a rather romanticised, idealised view of Spain. Those of us who have settled here are able to do so because, whatever our different lifestyles, we can afford them.
You haven't told us what skills or qualifications you have or how much you know about Spain. Of course you don't have to tell us your life story if you don't want to but more detail might help us to help you.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Is there a shortage of certain professions? I wonder how I would fair with my own job.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

But there can be surprises. An excellent restaurant in Torrox Costa had to close because they couldn't find staff to work there. I know the owner and I know he paid above the going rate and is very good to his staff but after 6 months of advertising they didn't receive one application. Now, that is odd. Very odd...


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

I have worked in customer service since I was 17, not a massive degree to bring over to Spain, and my partner works in asbestos which he would carry on doing over here and sharing his life between both. I am realising there are more and more twists the more I am reading. I have been to many parts of costa Blanca and costa del sol, but mainly in holiday resorts, the rest I have done through reading lots about little towns, places with best schools, places close to amenities, but as I mentioned in one of my first messages, it is difficult to be over here, working, looking after my children and everything else that comes on top.of it and also to be able to keep coming over when there are many places that sort of fit into my criteria. I just didn't know where to even begin. Areas I have been to before might not be the same as actually living there. I start getting close to something but then I read up about other peoples experiences and areas they would recommend and its just a big confusing circle as the cds and cb are huge with so many areas that offer such different things. I am guessing I am appearing young and will probably look to some that Im not capable of making the move, maybe that's the case and maybe is it all just a dream and not reality ? Xx


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Ahhhh maybe Blackpool might be more ideal and less hassle haha x x


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

And invest in a nice sunbed lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

katieMcc said:


> I have worked in customer service since I was 17, not a massive degree to bring over to Spain, and my partner works in asbestos which he would carry on doing over here and sharing his life between both. I am realising there are more and more twists the more I am reading. I have been to many parts of costa Blanca and costa del sol, but mainly in holiday resorts, the rest I have done through reading lots about little towns, places with best schools, places close to amenities, but as I mentioned in one of my first messages, it is difficult to be over here, working, looking after my children and everything else that comes on top.of it and also to be able to keep coming over when there are many places that sort of fit into my criteria. I just didn't know where to even begin. Areas I have been to before might not be the same as actually living there. I start getting close to something but then I read up about other peoples experiences and areas they would recommend and its just a big confusing circle as the cds and cb are huge with so many areas that offer such different things. I am guessing I am appearing young and will probably look to some that Im not capable of making the move, maybe that's the case and maybe is it all just a dream and not reality ? Xx



LOL, you come across as indecisive and not surprisingly, its a big step when you have a family to consider. Thats why I always say "dont burn your bridges" - then you can undo it if it doesnt work out. 

List your finances - income/outgoins, decide on an area, go visit it, rent there for three months (putting kids into school), see how it works out! If it fails, go back to the UK and be proud of having tried, if it works........... YAY!

Deciding on an area maybe the frightening one - close to an airport, a cheap and convenient airport if your husband is commuting, close to a school, well thats not hard, close to other expats might give you some security.......... 

Well thats kinda how it was for us. We chose Malaga airport because the flights for husbands commute were frequent and cheap, we chose a town nearby initially (Alhaurin de la Torre) as it had a good school and other expats. We rented there, bought a car and sent the kids to school and it worked great. As we became more comfortable we moved nearer the cost to Torre Muelle, Benalmadena. It had a train station with a direct route to the airport.

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> But there can be surprises. An excellent restaurant in Torrox Costa had to close because they couldn't find staff to work there. I know the owner and I know he paid above the going rate and is very good to his staff but after 6 months of advertising they didn't receive one application. Now, that is odd. Very odd...


Thrax, I don't buy it. Yes, it could be true that he had difficulty finding staff. Strange things happen, _*but he closed down*_ because he couldn't find staff??? Come on. You don't close down a restaurant 'cos you can't find staff. Where did he advertise? He can't have gone to INEM or SEPE as it's now called, for a start because they would be obliged to send him candidates. If he'd advertised in the UK he'd have got bucketloads of candidates and he could have just gone to Madrid and people would have gone surely?


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you Jo. Your very right, I could.give myself 3 month-1 year and if things really weren't going great and we couldn't settle we could come back home in time for my daughter starting secondary? And not to look at it as a failure but as an experience ? X x


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Regarding the restaurant, I will work there  lol xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

katieMcc said:


> Thank you Jo. Your very right, I could.give myself 3 month-1 year and if things really weren't going great and we couldn't settle we could come back home in time for my daughter starting secondary? And not to look at it as a failure but as an experience ? X x


YES!!!!! Dont tell people/friends/relatives that its for good, just say its something you want to try/do for a few months - if it works, then tell em, you're not coming back, but if it doesnt, then it was a great experience. Your daughter will learn that life is for trying and giving things a go!

Jo xxx


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow I feel quite excited now Jo, maybe the problem was that I was looking too far onto the future as if it was going to be forever but now you have just helped me to see at as a temporary thing and maybe that's all we need after a year of giving it a go I could feel content that we've tried it and be ready to face good old England with more positivity xxx


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

But if it did work then that would be an added bonus xxx


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

"Dont tell people/friends/relatives that its for good, just say its something you want to try/do for a few months - if it works, then tell em, you're not coming back, but if it doesnt, then it was a great experience. Your daughter will learn that life is for trying and giving things a go!"

I like that advice for your situation. You are not burning your bridges, you will have a chance to weigh up the pros and cons here. My brother has a mantra- _life is for living and it isn't a dress rehearsal_. He bought a place in Portugal but gave up on the venture and sold after a couple of years. He couldn't get renovation planning permission. Better to have tried than to always wonder what if?

For three months- you could bring a suitably insured British car over with sufficient clothes and sundries. That way you would be mobile and have a pleasant trip down and back at the very least.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

olivefarmer said:


> "Dont tell people/friends/relatives that its for good, just say its something you want to try/do for a few months - if it works, then tell em, you're not coming back, but if it doesnt, then it was a great experience. Your daughter will learn that life is for trying and giving things a go!"
> 
> I like that advice for your situation. You are not burning your bridges, you will have a chance to weigh up the pros and cons here. My brother has a mantra- _life is for living and it isn't a dress rehearsal_. He bought a place in Portugal but gave up on the venture and sold after a couple of years. He couldn't get renovation planning permission. Better to have tried than to always wonder what if?
> 
> For three months- you could bring a suitably insured British car over with sufficient clothes and sundries. That way you would be mobile and have a pleasant trip down and back at the very least.


12 years ago we decided to 'suck it & see' for a year

we're still here


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

katieMcc said:


> Ahhhh maybe Blackpool might be more ideal and less hassle haha x x


Oh no, Katie. Please...do NOT go to Blackpool....


Being young is something to envy, you know...Lucky you.
But it's very true, living somewhere and spending holidays are completely different experiences.
I've talked about this before ...when we left the UK we went to live in Prague. I had good friends there, had been visiting regularly for over thirty years, spoke a little Czech, but living there was a totally new experience. After three years we left for Spain. 
If I were you I'd plan to rent for six weeks for the school summer holidays. It's not really a good idea to miss out Year 6 as it will be on the basis of those SATs results that your child will be assessed for secondary school. If you like the area, come back for Christmas, Easter, so you get an all-year round impression.
If you don't like one area, then do the same with another. 
Start learning Spanish. It will be hard to find any work unless you can at least hold your own in the language.
And above all...don't think of Spain as a 'dream'. It's a lovely place to live if you have no worries but Paradise it isn't. 
Keep on planning but be realistic. You have a lot of long young life ahead of you..

(where's the smiley for 'green with envy'......)


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I think most people at some time have sat at an office desk on a Monday morning having returned from a holiday in paradise and thought about it. The ones who go because of the weather/UK is crap and full of immigrants stuff etc. Tend to be the ones who don't stay from what I have seen. I know one couple who fled after the first winter. Some say they will do any old job like cleaning or working in a Brit bar but reality kicks in when actually doing it. Nothing wrong with having dreams but sometimes they have to be put on hold.

I read stuff about kids having a more healthy outdoor life etc. But one family I know rarely ever take their kids to the beach....they are too busy working! She has a decent job at Malaga Airport but with the commuting time, longer hours than the UK it is just like home


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thrax, I don't buy it. Yes, it could be true that he had difficulty finding staff. Strange things happen, _*but he closed down*_ because he couldn't find staff??? Come on. You don't close down a restaurant 'cos you can't find staff. Where did he advertise? He can't have gone to INEM or SEPE as it's now called, for a start because they would be obliged to send him candidates. If he'd advertised in the UK he'd have got bucketloads of candidates and he could have just gone to Madrid and people would have gone surely?


Sadly there was another dimension; he is Asian and local people refused to work for him because of that. He was the chef as well and his wife, who served, was pregnant. Once the baby was born a total lack of staff meant he simply couldn't carry on. He admitted to us afterwards that he was sad but had suffered some abuse because of his origins whilst living here. I have seen very little racism here so I was very surprised to hear this but we were later informed by a local Spanish reporter that it was quite well known that for whatever reason he had been targeted. I wasn't going to mention this side of things but there you are. Sometimes people are unfathomable.


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank u all yet again  ive had brilliant responses and appreciate them so much x x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> Sadly there was another dimension; he is Asian and local people refused to work for him because of that. He was the chef as well and his wife, who served, was pregnant. Once the baby was born a total lack of staff meant he simply couldn't carry on. He admitted to us afterwards that he was sad but had suffered some abuse because of his origins whilst living here. I have seen very little racism here so I was very surprised to hear this but we were later informed by a local Spanish reporter that it was quite well known that for whatever reason he had been targeted. I wasn't going to mention this side of things but there you are. Sometimes people are unfathomable.


There you go. The story didn't stand up on it's own. I'm not sure it does now either. However, I'm not surprised he encountered racism. I _*am*_ surprised that it was so bad it caused him to close down.


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Any recommendations of areas that suit my criteria would be great. I know that its down tonmy preference and some might say that's down to my choice.. I understand that  .. Just feel the more information I get from you people the wider my knowledge is x x x


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

And also if I was to give myself 6 month - 1 year do I need to still apply for residency etc ? Or can I go out for 3 month and then apply ? Xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi Kate
IMHO you are better to open a new thread for each question you have. Also, don't forget that yu can use the search facility as some of your questions will have been asked before.
RE: residency, as a resident from an EU country you don't have to "apply for residency". You do have to register with authorities though. You can find info about that in the FAQ's #1. There's also info there about education #3
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...cating-spain-but-dont-know-about-schools.html
For areas you could try picking a town and searching it. Javea/Xabia has come up a lot recently. Also, scroll down to the bottom of this page and you'll find more threads about Costa Del Sol which in turn can lead to more


----------



## katieMcc (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you &#55357;&#56842; sorry I'm new to this forum. X


----------



## HarryB (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi. You need to think very hard about what you are doing. Spain is a lovely country, but with kids who are slightly older, it can be a very difficult experience for them. I agree with Jo totally, dont bash the UK too much, the same things happen in Spain and the weather isnt always sunny and warm. We moved to Spain with a 4 year old and a 12 year old, and we came back to Scotkand due to the secondary education in Spain. If my kids had been younger we would have stuck it longer, but I do think the education system is better in the UK unless they are completely fluent. We will definitely be back in Spain when we retire, but for now, it will be long holidays for us.


----------

